# Embertone Blakus vs Emotional Cello



## Parsifal666 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm at a crossroads concerning a good solo cello. I plan on working out both quartets and solo cello compositions (I have the Hein Solo Violin and 8 Dio Viola to round things out).

The Blakus is a great price (and bound to be even better as the week rolls on), and has actual control of the vibrato speed (which is important to what I'm doing). However, the overall sound of Emotional Cello is just so rich, and the workflow is more than appealing.

I'm wondering what other members have as their preferred Solo Cello of choice and why, please!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2016)

I was in a similar position to you. Choice between Emotional and Blakus. I was all set to pull the trigger on Blakus (even the whole bundle) when Emo came out. The Emotional Cello thread on here (when I was still just a lurker) is what convinced me to jump that way. I've never been sorry. I just love playing it. I can't compare the two for you unfortunately, but I would say that Embertone are a great set of devs and I have several of their VIs so this is in no way a criticism of them. For me it was about the sound. But I would say Emo is very playable too. I have never had a problem with the baked in But maybe that's just me. There are non vib patches if you need. One demo in particular really nailed it for me. I'll dig it up and post here if/when I can find it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks! I mostly just have a problem with the lack of specific vibrato controls in Emotional Cello, the Blakus has a little section for the speed, and that's a big deal for my music.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2016)

I do have the violin freebie from Embertone Arkane and I prefer the interface and playability of Emo. Not sure if that's a fair comparison as not the complete instrument and not Cello.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Thanks! I mostly just have a problem with the lack of specific vibrato controls in Emotional Cello, the Blakus has a little section for the speed, and that's a big deal for my music.


Sure. Ignore my comment immediately above then. No option for adjusting vib in Emo. Just on and off.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 22, 2016)

Personally love the Embertone Strings bundle a lot. Good GUI, sweet sound, and the capacity to play ensembles or groups of the same instrument.


----------



## noises on (Nov 23, 2016)

I have both the Blakus and Emotional Cello. Difficult to compare the two with such different price points.
I have not used Blakus since acquiring the Emo, mainly due to a preference for the latter instruments timbre and sound quality.
I prefer Emotional cello's baked in vibrato, to the more controllable scripted vibrato that embertone elected to go with. Once you delve deeper into the bowels of the Emo Cello, you will be deeply rewarded by the abundance of natural realistic articulations there. Personally I cant wait for the emotional violin to be released.


----------



## Raindog (Nov 23, 2016)

Maybe you wait a little bit for THIS

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/chris-hein-solo-cellos.57440/

I´ve had the honour to do some beta testing and I must say, it´s amazing. I also own(ed) the emotional Cello which has a lovely tone, but personally I prefer the Chris Hein Cello because of it´s flexibility and the excellent legato scripting together with the already known (the Chris Hein solo violin provides this as well) function of controllable note heads.
So maybe the wait is worthwhile.........
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 23, 2016)

Raindog said:


> Maybe you wait a little bit for THIS
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/chris-hein-solo-cellos.57440/
> 
> ...



I bought the Chris Hein Solo Violin this month and it's terrific, so maybe I_ should_ simply wait for his Solo Cello.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 23, 2016)

noises on said:


> I have both the Blakus and Emotional Cello. Difficult to compare the two with such different price points.
> I have not used Blakus since acquiring the Emo, mainly due to a preference for the latter instruments timbre and sound quality.
> I prefer Emotional cello's baked in vibrato, to the more controllable scripted vibrato that embertone elected to go with. Once you delve deeper into the bowels of the Emo Cello, you will be deeply rewarded by the abundance of natural realistic articulations there. Personally I cant wait for the emotional violin to be released.


That's a good point which explains why I like Embertone that much, as I love to control vibrato.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 23, 2016)

Fleer said:


> That's a good point which explains why I like Embertone that much, as I love to control vibrato.



See, that one point (a big one for some, not so much for others) is what has me over on the Blakus side. Not to mention I just found our own Jay Asher wrote a pretty darn glowing review for it:

https://ask.audio/articles/review-embertone-blakus-cello

I really love the richness of tone with the Emotional Cello, and there are some really cool features...but just having a freeze dried vibrato makes me wonder if EC is just a bit overpriced. I mean, any day now Blakus might be down under a $100...so why pay two and a half times times that for EC?

And the Blakus sounds pretty great as well


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 23, 2016)

Both the Spitfire Artisan and upcoming Chris Hein Solo Cellos look great, but it just seems Embertone takes it, and certainly not just for the price...the features, sound, and gui....it seems like a superior package overall. I'm pretty much decided, thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## wst3 (Nov 23, 2016)

I think there are some really good solo string libraries now, and they sound different, which is the first element in the decision tree, but they work differently as well, and I'd suggest keeping that in mind.

I had the freebie Embertone violin and cello, so I was familiar with how they want me to work, but I watched a lot of videos for others before buying them. I've been pretty happy so far, but I haven't spent enough time with them yet to be fluent.

I started with the Garritan Strad and Gofriller, and I like them a lot, but they are very difficult to use. I still have them, and am often comparing them to the Embertone bundle<G>, Embertone wins these days.

I doubt that either of your choices will disappoint you, and I'd probably have been just as happy with Emotional Cello, but I went down this path...


----------



## Consona (Nov 23, 2016)

https://www.bestservice.de/en/emotional_cello.html

Emotional Cello for $ 181.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Nov 23, 2016)

I want to answer before reading others (above) replies, so I apologize in advance if my input is redundant to a previous response. I have them both. I have had Blakus Cello since it's release and have just recently picked up Emotional Cello about a month ago. They both sound really, really good.

I like the ease of Emotional Cello, and the sound (especially with regards to the vibrato) of Blakus. I think they both sound rich and amazing. I use Emotional Cello for sketching (because it's quicker) but use Blakus for the final mix. I think Blakus takes more programming to get it where you want it, but the end results are worth it. The identical vibrato on Emotional Cello is to obvious to me thus sounding unnatural to my ears. If emotional Cello had a round robin vibrato, this would be a no brainer. If I find time over the holiday break, I'll try to whip together a short example for you to hear. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 23, 2016)

I just went berserk and bought Emotional Cello...that was over 90 US dollars less than the going rate, it was impossible to resist. Downloading now, Bestservice is a great company imo.


----------



## Raindog (Nov 23, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I just went berserk and bought Emotional Cello...that was over 90 US dollars less than the going rate, it was impossible to resist. Downloading now, Bestservice is a great company imo.



You won´t regret it. It´s an excellent library though I´m sure you will buy Chris Hein´s cello next year


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 23, 2016)

Raindog said:


> You won´t regret it. It´s an excellent library though I´m sure you will buy Chris Hein´s cello next year



Wait, you know me too well! I won't miss out on Chris' stuff. The double bass would make a very interesting part of a quintet.


----------



## noises on (Nov 23, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I just went berserk and bought Emotional Cello...that was over 90 US dollars less than the going rate, it was impossible to resist. Downloading now, Bestservice is a great company imo.


Nice deal,....I dont regret paying what I did for Emotional Cello. You aren't going to surface for a few days...so warn the family! Start off with the master patches, find your most tactile controller (breath controller??) for expression, then another to control volume,... then tweak the portamento slider to your liking. Then work the three in real time for the closest you are going to get to the real instrument available in a vst at this point in history. Enjoy the vivid tone as well the fact that there is very little cluncky programming needed. Dont forget to explore the vast array of single patches. Xfades great too. Then save up for the upcoming violin.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 25, 2016)

Just picked up Emotional Cello at Audio Deluxe for $154.11 after additional discount. It's listed on sale at $181.30 same as Best Service site, but once you add it to your cart an additional discount is automatically applied.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Just picked up Emotional Cello at Audio Deluxe for $154.11 after additional discount. It's listed on sale at $181.30 same as Best Service site, but once you add it to your cart an additional discount is automatically applied.



Get ready! It's amazing. Truly, really deep. I think only the Blakus compares, really.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 25, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Get ready! It's amazing. Truly, really deep. I think only the Blakus compares, really.


Nice, I haven't downloaded yet. I watched vids and listened to demos of EC and Blakus till I was dizzy, but felt EC would give me more interesting options and the sound in general is so beautiful.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Nice, I haven't downloaded yet. I watched vids and listened to demos of EC and Blakus till I was dizzy, but felt EC would give me more interesting options and the sound in general is so beautiful.



EC is extremely rich-sounding, and you have some wonderful option available. Get ready, we might not see you here again for a day or two lol!


----------



## novaburst (Nov 25, 2016)

The Blakus cello is going on a no brainier sale so get them both, you may find useful.

I think the Blakus cello has ensemble,


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 25, 2016)

A bit off topic, but do any of you have experience with Audio Deluxe? I made the purchase last night and I did receive an purchase order email and when I sign in to their site my order is there and says "license delivery pending". Are they usually this slow or maybe it's just the time of year...?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 25, 2016)

Audio Deluxe is great and I have purchased many things from them over the past years. A lot of times you will get delivery shortly after completing your purchase, but on occasion you have to wait a day or two. It's possible that they may have run out of serial numbers? In which case they are probably waiting to get some from Best Service? So yeah, I would say that it's probably that time of year.


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah, am gonna throw in another off-topic question as I'm also interested in a solo cello library.

So, it seems like Tina Guo's solo cello is in sale for just 59 bucks, does anyone have experience of it?
https://cinesamples.com/product/tina-guo-acoustic-cello-legato


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 25, 2016)

Jesse Tikka said:


> Yeah, am gonna throw in another off-topic question as I'm also interested in a solo cello library.
> 
> So, it seems like Tina Guo's solo cello is in sale for just 59 bucks, does anyone have experience of it?
> https://cinesamples.com/product/tina-guo-acoustic-cello-legato


You sound exactly like me right now... so many good libraries, which one to get? 

From what I've gathered the Tina Guo one is excellent although not as flexible. The main issues is that you only get the legato patch at that price, they didn't sample fast transitions so it's best at slow transitions and it doesn't go as high. I don't own any of them yet but I have been pulling my hair out over which one to get and scouring these forums for the last few days  Best of luck!


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Nov 25, 2016)

ReversedLogic said:


> You sound exactly like me right now... so many good libraries, which one to get?
> 
> From what I've gathered the Tina Guo one is excellent although not as flexible. The main issues is that you only get the legato patch at that price, they didn't sample fast transitions so it's best at slow transitions and it doesn't go as high. I don't own any of them yet but I have been pulling my hair out over which one to get and scouring these forums for the last few days  Best of luck!


Yeah, it's definitely not the most flexible option, just the price was very tempting! I'll just have to look more into it, hehe.
Good luck to you, too!


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 25, 2016)

Just got the Tina Guo legato cello, and OMG it sounds amazing! One of these libraries where I could just stay up all night (it's late in Sweden) and play. Legato patch initially better than expected where the speed of legato is adjustable and works not only with super slow passages. Also, the sustain patch is a nice complement. 

Really love it so far! What other solo strings would complement it?


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 25, 2016)

UGH! Now you guys have me thinking I need a cello. I'm almost out of Black Friday cash... Blakus for $75 or Tina Guo for $59? Opinions welcome...


----------



## Quasar (Nov 25, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> UGH! Now you guys have me thinking I need a cello. I'm almost out of Black Friday cash... Blakus for $75 or Tina Guo for $59? Opinions welcome...



I have Tina Guo, and it's gorgeous, and am tripping now on whether to get the Blakus while it's on sale today... Going by the demos, the pure tone of TG a little better to my ears, but the Blakus is clearly the more complete instrument.

If you want, specifically, a warm legato cello, then Tina Guo wins. If you want a cello that can do an array of articulations, then go for the Blakus or pony up for the pricier Emotional Cello.


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Nov 25, 2016)

erikradbo said:


> Just got the Tina Guo legato cello, and OMG it sounds amazing! One of these libraries where I could just stay up all night (it's late in Sweden) and play. Legato patch initially better than expected where the speed of legato is adjustable and works not only with super slow passages. Also, the sustain patch is a nice complement.
> 
> Really love it so far! What other solo strings would complement it?


Sounds good! Thanks for the info.


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Quick question for you guys that downloaded the $59 Tina Guo Cello ....I'm not use to this kind of download and install and may have screwed something up ...What is the size of your sample folder when all is said and done ? .....Thanks ....Jim


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 25, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Wait, you know me too well! I won't miss out on Chris' stuff. The double bass would make a very interesting part of a quintet.


I can see me getting the Chris Hein Cello too but we'll see when the time comes. I'm really interested to hear the Cello in Alex's Cinematic Studio Solo Strings when it arrives so there could be friction. 
Can one have too many cello VIs? 
I didn't think so. 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on emo. I love it.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 25, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> A bit off topic, but do any of you have experience with Audio Deluxe? I made the purchase last night and I did receive an purchase order email and when I sign in to their site my order is there and says "license delivery pending". Are they usually this slow or maybe it's just the time of year...?


Another +1 for Audio Deluxe. I use them often. IIRC (it's a little while ago) I had to wait 24hrs ish for emo download.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 25, 2016)

That sounds like something a real cellist would say as well. You can never have two many cellos.

I will be downloading emo shortly. As soon as a couple other downloads are completed. Decided to go with Emo for now. Will probably revisit the Blackus next year (if I decide I need it). I'll also be watching the Chris Hein Cello when it's released in a couple weeks.

In the end it's all about what you create with these tools. Hopefully I will be able to do it justice.


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Sonowwhat ,
I never hold my breath waiting on Alex to launch his programs , but I will always pull the trigger when his offerings come out !!.....His programs have to be the easiest, and most flowing programs on the market today ...Makes anything sound great !!


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 25, 2016)

erikradbo said:


> Just got the Tina Guo legato cello, and OMG it sounds amazing! One of these libraries where I could just stay up all night (it's late in Sweden) and play. Legato patch initially better than expected where the speed of legato is adjustable and works not only with super slow passages. Also, the sustain patch is a nice complement.
> 
> Really love it so far! What other solo strings would complement it?




Erik,

Does the Tina Guo patch loop forever? I have the VSL Special Edition Solo Cello and the legato patch fades our after a few seconds. I'm writing a piece of music that needs a legato patch to sustain for quite a bit and my VSL patch will not work.

Thanks or any input. 

Darren

PS The Blakus Cello looks like it clocks in at around 1.6 gigs of ram compared to the Tina Guo at .59 gigs. I know the Blakus has more articulations but I'd rather have a smaller ram footprint as my DAW has only 8 gigs of ram... (sigh... time for a new DAW as well...)


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 26, 2016)

synthnut1 said:


> Sonowwhat ,
> I never hold my breath waiting on Alex to launch his programs , but I will always pull the trigger when his offerings come out !!.....His programs have to be the easiest, and most flowing programs on the market today ...Makes anything sound great !!


I know it's been pushed back and pushed back but, I'm fine with that. I will wait until it's ready.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 26, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> Erik,
> 
> Does the Tina Guo patch loop forever? I have the VSL Special Edition Solo Cello and the legato patch fades our after a few seconds. I'm writing a piece of music that needs a legato patch to sustain for quite a bit and my VSL patch will not work.



Darren, both the legato and the sustain patch keeps on playing with bow changes, so it never fades out, but it sounds like a real player that keeps one playing the same note. 

Erik


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

I bought Emotional Cello through Best Service and got the links almost immediately, but then I've always had good experiences with them, excellent company imo.

In regard to EC specifically, I'm so happy and wildly impressed by it that I am going to put aside a whole day in order to properly check the manual, videos, etc. Before buying I had a MIGHTY problem with the not being able to modulate the vibrato speed, but the onboard vibrati are just...you have to have the instrument to fully understand how great they sound. It might seem a limited selection, but what's there is so wonderful.

Geez I REALLY need to be comped by some of these developers lol! (just kidding...not)


----------



## novaburst (Nov 26, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> Decided to go with Emo for now



nice choice


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 26, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I bought Emotional Cello through Best Service and got the links almost immediately, but then I've always had good experiences with them, excellent company imo.
> 
> In regard to EC specifically, I'm so happy and wildly impressed by it that I am going to put aside a whole day in order to properly check the manual, videos, etc. Before buying I had a MIGHTY problem with the not being able to modulate the vibrato speed, but the onboard vibrati are just...you have to have the instrument to fully understand how great they sound. It might seem a limited selection, but what's there is so wonderful.
> 
> Geez I REALLY need to be comped by some of these developers lol! (just kidding...not)



You can also use the non vib sustain articulation and hit the E-1 or F-1 keyswitch while holding a note and it will crossfade into vibrato. A good option for some variation.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 26, 2016)

Just looking at it briefly, I'm really impressed. Also, there are a lot more articulations and other options that come with the product than you would at first think just by looking at the basic gui.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 26, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> there are a lot more articulations and other options that come with the product than you would at first think just by looking at the basic gui.



I feel its these that so many miss, and then limit the instrument the basic GUI, when it has quite a bit to offer for in-depth work.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 26, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I bought Emotional Cello through Best Service and got the links almost immediately, but then I've always had good experiences with them, excellent company imo.
> 
> In regard to EC specifically, I'm so happy and wildly impressed by it that I am going to put aside a whole day in order to properly check the manual, videos, etc. Before buying I had a MIGHTY problem with the not being able to modulate the vibrato speed, but the onboard vibrati are just...you have to have the instrument to fully understand how great they sound. It might seem a limited selection, but what's there is so wonderful.
> 
> Geez I REALLY need to be comped by some of these developers lol! (just kidding...not)


Told you so 
Glad that you're enjoying it. 



jtnyc said:


> You can also use the non vib sustain articulation and hit the E-1 or F-1 keyswitch while holding a note and it will crossfade into vibrato. A good option for some variation.


I hadn't actually worked this out yet (rtfm time). Thank you.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 26, 2016)

After spending a bit more time with it, I do really like it and there is a lot more to explore and workout. I will say that I am disappointed with the fixed vibrato. I can't play more than a few notes in a row on the "delicate" articulation (or most others with fixed vib) for very long before it starts sounding silly. I'm a bit baffled as to why they didn't employ controllable vibrato via cc. As I said, they did add keyswitches (E-1 and F-1) to engage a vibrato Xfade while using the non vib sustain articulation, or any other one, and that's cool and works quite well. Too bad there aren't 5 or 6 of those instead of only 2. Another disappointment are the keyswitch patches (like all shorts, all sustains etc..). You can trigger the keyswitches, but there is no graphic representation on the UI like on the master patches. That is a total drag as you can't keep track of what articulation your playing. Major omission IMO.

All in all, it offers some great sounds and a variety of more eclectic articulations than a more typical cello library. I will certainly get a lot of mileage out of it. I'd love to see an update that adds more vib control options and proper UI's to the keyswitch patches.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 26, 2016)

Huh, it seems that some of the re-bow keyswitches (C-1 to D-1) do add vibrato as well, with D#-1 doing a non vib re-bow. It doesn't address the specifics of the re-bows in the manual, and I can swear that last night all the re-bows were non vib....haha. I'm probably mistaken, but if one of you fine folks could check the re-bows and tell me if your getting the same behavior, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## noises on (Nov 27, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> After spending a bit more time with it, I do really like it and there is a lot more to explore and workout. I will say that I am disappointed with the fixed vibrato. I can't play more than a few notes in a row on the "delicate" articulation (or most others with fixed vib) for very long before it starts sounding silly. I'm a bit baffled as to why they didn't employ controllable vibrato via cc. As I said, they did add keyswitches (E-1 and F-1) to engage a vibrato Xfade while using the non vib sustain articulation, or any other one, and that's cool and works quite well. Too bad there aren't 5 or 6 of those instead of only 2. Another disappointment are the keyswitch patches (like all shorts, all sustains etc..). You can trigger the keyswitches, but there is no graphic representation on the UI like on the master patches. That is a total drag as you can't keep track of what articulation your playing. Major omission IMO.
> 
> All in all, it offers some great sounds and a variety of more eclectic articulations than a more typical cello library. I will certainly get a lot of mileage out of it. I'd love to see an update that adds more vib control options and proper UI's to the keyswitch patches.


I get what you are saying about the baked in vibrato in Emotional Cello. I simply cant accept the fake sounding vibrato of the scripted instrument options. I particularly respect the work been done to improve on synthetic vibrato, especially with regards Blakus sister instrument, the Friedlander violin, which has a great bow position feature controller which really adds to the expression of the instrument. Emotional Cello is great out of the box, and one can spend hours actually "playing" it. Vir harmonics Bohemian cello and violin illustrate that tactile play-ability is the way forward for developers.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 27, 2016)

noises on said:


> I get what you are saying about the baked in vibrato in Emotional Cello. I simply cant accept the fake sounding vibrato of the scripted instrument options. I particularly respect the work been done to improve on synthetic vibrato, especially with regards Blakus sister instrument, the Friedlander violin, which has a great bow position feature controller which really adds to the expression of the instrument. Emotional Cello is great out of the box, and one can spend hours actually "playing" it. Vir harmonics Bohemian cello and violin illustrate that tactile play-ability is the way forward for developers.



The onboard vibrato that EC does have sounds great to me, though of course more malleability would be nice (if this is implemented in an update, I'd pay for it). Plus the overall sound is just rich, rich, rich. But hey, I already have the Blakus (and will fall all over myself grabbing the Hein cello when released). So I feel my bases are covered for now.


----------



## Nahnou (Jun 7, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm at a crossroads concerning a good solo cello. I plan on working out both quartets and solo cello compositions (I have the Hein Solo Violin and 8 Dio Viola to round things out).
> 
> The Blakus is a great price (and bound to be even better as the week rolls on), and has actual control of the vibrato speed (which is important to what I'm doing). However, the overall sound of Emotional Cello is just so rich, and the workflow is more than appealing.
> 
> I'm wondering what other members have as their preferred Solo Cello of choice and why, please!


Hi, i have some problems with this instrument.
1- The vibrato keyswitch (E-1 & F-1) doesn't work properly, I have to activate it twice before it take effect. The other problem with this keyswitch is that it acts as a rebow keyswitch, so everytime this key is pressed a rebow occurs 
2- The automatic bowchange doesn't work on sustain articulations, so all the notes are short notes.

Does anyone meet this problem with this instrument?

Thank you.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jun 7, 2018)

Not a fan of how the Blakus sounds. I picked up the freebie from Embertone and actually preferred the freebies from Blakus, released much earlier than the Embertone one. 
The Emotional Cello has a really nice tone (from demos).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Not a fan of how the Blakus sounds. I picked up the freebie from Embertone and actually preferred the freebies from Blakus, released much earlier than the Embertone one.
> The Emotional Cello has a really nice tone (from demos).



It can be an extremely inspiring tone. I have to turn off the reverb to get it to mix with pretty much everything else though.

Still, as far as a great sounding Cello right out of the box, EC is a really good way to go. Mess around with some melodies and prepare to be very motivated.


----------

